# Parentheses Fuzz current version w/ vid



## Danbieranowski (Sep 22, 2020)

Put this monster together yesterday and ran into an issue where the octave knob would only roll in clean tone. Found the issue after an assist from @Nostradoomus and @PedalPCB, which was a single wrong resistor value, but also led to updated build docs which is always a good thing. Not too difficult of a build. Swapped the PF5102s with J113s which worked well. Complete beast of a pedal.







And here’s how it sounds:


----------



## Barry (Sep 22, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## jspake (Sep 23, 2020)

sounds great! what exactly was wrong with the build document? i've got a partially populated board based on the previous document, what should i look out for?


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 23, 2020)

jspake said:


> sounds great! what exactly was wrong with the build document? i've got a partially populated board based on the previous document, what should i look out for?



The current document is accurate and has been updated. It's kind of hard to explain what was different on the build doc, but basically, there was a component labeled R15/10k. The board I had showed a resistor in this same position, but as 100k. As it turned out, the board layout had been altered (the 10k and 100k resistors changed locations) and the board itself was accurate, but the build doc hadn't been updated to match the newest board layout. It is now updated to match that. So basically, *when in doubt, follow the board layout!

"Follow the board. Occasionally components get moved around on the board so they might not match the build docs, but the board is always bound to the schematic." - @PedalPCB *


----------



## caiofilipini (Sep 24, 2020)

Not to confuse anyone, but I guess the only other case I found that didn't follow that advice was the Paragon (KoT), where the build docs had been updated following a thread here, and the board still contained the outdated values.






						Paragon build docs
					

Hi there,  I just got my Paragon PCB and was about to start building it, but I noticed some of the resistor values in the build docs (it says 1K for both R3 and R17, for instance, which are the two resistors that should be increased for the high gain mod) don't match the values printed on the...



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 24, 2020)

caiofilipini said:


> Not to confuse anyone, but I guess the only other case I found that didn't follow that advice was the Paragon (KoT), where the build docs had been updated following a thread here, and the board still contained the outdated values.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to know!


----------



## Dreamlands (Sep 24, 2020)

Sucker sounds hyooge.   Good stuff.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 24, 2020)

NAAAAAAHSTEE.  Bleedin' NAAAAAHSTEE.  The SNL sketch that followed was not bad either.


----------



## jspake (Sep 25, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> The current document is accurate and has been updated. It's kind of hard to explain what was different on the build doc, but basically, there was a component labeled R15/10k. The board I had showed a resistor in this same position, but as 100k. As it turned out, the board layout had been altered (the 10k and 100k resistors changed locations) and the board itself was accurate, but the build doc hadn't been updated to match the newest board layout. It is now updated to match that. So basically, *when in doubt, follow the board layout!
> 
> "Follow the board. Occasionally components get moved around on the board so they might not match the build docs, but the board is always bound to the schematic." - @PedalPCB *


thanks, i think i can make sense of that on my board. i'll verify that this weekend. much appreciated!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 25, 2020)

jspake said:


> thanks, i think i can make sense of that on my board. i'll verify that this weekend. much appreciated!


Yeah basically, if you have the current board, follow the values printed on the board itself.


----------



## Mcknib (Sep 25, 2020)

Another excellent looking and sounding build Dan


----------

